# vb.net und libnodave



## Ruud (4 September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine frage über libnodave und vb.net

Wenn man vb6 benutzt dann macht man gebrauch von diese dll (libnodave.dll). Wenn man vb.net benutzt dann muss man (glaube ich) diese dll benutzen, libnodave.net.dll.

Ist die libnodave.net.dll nur eine "Übersetzer" nach linnodave.dll? Oder kann er auch ohne die libnodave.dll arbeiten?

Sind die Versionen die ich habe aktuell?

libnodave.net.dll  ,Mittwoch 16 November 2005, 2:55:14
Mod_LibNoDave.vb ,Mittwoch 22 Februar 2006, 9:46:35

Wenn die nicht aktuell sind wo finde ich dann die letzte Version?

Entschuldige für mein deutsch tue mein bestens als holländer.

Grus Ruud


----------



## afk (4 September 2007)

Ruud schrieb:


> ... wo finde ich dann die letzte Version?


Die neueste Version liegt immer auf SourceForge.net.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (4 September 2007)

Hallo Ruud, Zottel hat dazu mal folgendes erwähnt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=29030&postcount=11

Also wirst du beide DLL-Dateien benötigen.


----------



## seeba (4 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also wirst du beide DLL-Dateien benötigen.


So ist das!


----------



## Ruud (4 September 2007)

Danke Fur die schnelle antwort!


----------



## kaimay (23 September 2007)

Hallo

Du kannst dir den Umweg über den Dotnet Wrapper auch sparen und die funktionen selber deklariere. Im Visual Basic Dotnet  Syntax sieht das so aus:

Declare Function _Name _Lib "_DLL Datei name_" (_Übergabe Werte, Byval und Byref beachten_) As Integer.

So bist du aufjedenfall immer Aktuell.

Aber aufpassen in Dotnet hat ein Integer 32bit.


----------



## Zottel (4 November 2007)

kaimay schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Du kannst dir den Umweg über den Dotnet Wrapper auch sparen und die funktionen selber deklariere. Im Visual Basic Dotnet  Syntax sieht das so aus:
> 
> Declare Function _Name _Lib "_DLL Datei name_" (_Übergabe Werte, Byval und Byref beachten_) As Integer.


Die Mühe kannst du dir wiederum erleichtern, indem du diese Sachen aus libnodave.net.cs herauskopierst...


> So bist du aufjedenfall immer Aktuell.


Solange bis sich ein Funktionsprototyp ändert...


> Aber aufpassen in Dotnet hat ein Integer 32bit.


[/quote]
In Win32 auch, also warum aufpassen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 November 2007)

Zottel schrieb:


> In Win32 auch, also warum aufpassen?


In VB 6.0 hat ein Integer 16 Bit. Wahrscheinlich deshalb.


----------

